# Forchheim Schleuse



## RudelDude (19. November 2006)

Hey leutz,

wie schauts aus!
Eigentlich sollten doch n paar kleine Umbauarbeiten stattfinden mit Bagger und so, weil is alles schon ziemlich verwildert!  
Kommt da noch was des Jahr?


----------



## troyLEE (19. November 2006)

särs.

also der meinung wär ich auch weil unsere gute alte schleuse ist scho ziemlich im sack....da wär a bagga scho mal angebracht weil ma mit schaufel da nimmer so viel richten kann...weil wir gern mal neue dirts machen würden....also wärs echt geil wenn da mal a bagga kommen würde.....also wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troyLEE (19. November 2006)

da war schleuse 2006 (monkeyisland)


----------



## Köhlix (19. November 2006)

Ja das motto ist halt im allgemeinen schaufeln nicht nur fahren! 

Das macht ma den Kinder klar!


----------



## Der Agent (20. November 2006)

Köhlix schrieb:


> Ja das motto ist halt im allgemeinen schaufeln nicht nur fahren!
> 
> Das macht ma den Kinder klar!



Danke  

Denk, dieses Jahr wird nix mehr passieren. Lieber Anfang 2007 mal 3 Tage mit 20 Mann durchstarten, is sinniger als jetzt noch was zu reißen. Lieber im Winter zusammensetzen und Pläne schmieden.


----------

